# Bunch of FOTDs! Pic heavy



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 28, 2007)

I wanted to share so here are a few that I have done and shared on Myspace/Vampirefreaks. If you want to know any colors/products just ask. Some are like a year old, but I think it shows off some talent anyway. =D

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...bie/April2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...CurlyBurly.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...sZombie/cl.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...ombie/Myth.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...ie/Smolder.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...sidenstuff.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...e/f22af183.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...alloweenie.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...ie/Sucker2.jpg

http://photos-171.ak.facebook.com/ip...64171_5441.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...oseupfinal.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...beforeedit.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...bie/birdy2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...Greensnow1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...sizzzzzzze.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...mbie/Smile.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...unnyhoood2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...e/rabbitt5.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...Greeneggs2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8.../Expresso3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...e/Tralala2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8.../roseredo2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...mbie/Chic4.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...Kristoples.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...acroviolet.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...croviolet2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...croviolet3.jpg


----------



## vchen (May 28, 2007)

You have such beautiful eyes! My favorite look is the 4th one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 May I ask what you used on your lips?


----------



## DevinGirl (May 28, 2007)

Wow.  Gorgeous!


----------



## stefania905 (May 28, 2007)

omg  gorg!!!


ur blending is [email protected][email protected]


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 28, 2007)

You have some incredible talent!!!!

Gorgeous pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much for posting!!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 28, 2007)

Lol, I guess I shoulded have put up so many pics at once! Thank you so much everyone!! =D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vchen* 

 
_You have such beautiful eyes! My favorite look is the 4th one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 May I ask what you used on your lips?_

 
 I believe I used Hue lipstick with clear glass over it. Thanks!!


----------



## Bybs (May 28, 2007)

Wow! Fantastic work. What did you use on yor lips in #2?


----------



## yummy411 (May 28, 2007)

serious skills here. i lost track of my favorite ones... but please do a fotd.. i want to know how you get such glowing skin!

okay.. a few of my favs are halloweenie, smolder and resizzzze =)


----------



## MACATTAK (May 28, 2007)

Very nice looks!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 28, 2007)

Thank you so much guys!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_okay.. a few of my favs are halloweenie, smolder and resizzzze =)_

 
 Resizzzzzze is actually the picture that is on my business card. =D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bybs* 

 
_Wow! Fantastic work. What did you use on yor lips in #2?_

 
 That is Rose Hip lipstick by Milani with very light Glosspitality lip gelee. =)


----------



## kiannack (May 28, 2007)

You are incredibly talented !!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 28, 2007)

Wow you are so talented ..all of these looks are gourgeous..and I love your eyelining skillz =P


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 29, 2007)

Very very nice! May I ask, where do you get your lashes from (esp. the single long ones and the unders?)


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Very very nice! May I ask, where do you get your lashes from (esp. the single long ones and the unders?)_

 
 Thank you! I get my lashes from all over the place.

The ones in April 2, cl, Smile, Bunnyhood2, Rabbitt5, and Roseredo2 are all from CVS and are the 116s by Ardell, except fot Rose which are thicker more dramatic ones by Ardell.

The ones in Halloweenie are from Walmart and are amazing. They're by Fright Night, which is a fantastic brand because for 4 dollars you get super duper top and bottom lashes. Those are the bottom lashes, imagine the top ones! They're absolutely awesome. Here's a pic of the top lashes, the bottom are drawn on in this pic. Sorry, best pic I can find of the top ones!





Closeupfinal are these great ones from Sally's Beauty Supply. I think they're by Ardell or something... they were a little more expensive than I usually go for a non-department-store-brand. That is actually my prom makeup. =D

Birdy2 lashes were made of deconstructed (lol) feathers. I pulled off individual pieces off of feathers and glued them along my lashes. =)

Resizzzze - Top are from Walmart near Halloween by Wet n' Wild's Halloween brand Fantasy Makers. The bottom are CVS Ardell 116s.

Macroviolet I'm rocking the #7s by MAC. =D

Here are some more piccies:


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 30, 2007)

Bump - No more opinions, compliments & criticisms? Please?


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (May 30, 2007)

*o my! beautiful...your skin looks like porcelain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## aquarius11 (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Bump - No more opinions, compliments & criticisms? Please?_

 
opinions...you are da bomb!  what awesome talent you have!  go you!
compliments...you have fantastic make-up skills and great precision!
criticisms...absolutely NONE!  you are perfect!  gah!

lol...

but for real, you are AMAZING and SO FREAKIN' GORGEOUS!

so jealous...*cries*


----------



## Simi (May 30, 2007)

All looks are nice. Thank you for sharing. Love the makeup style. You are very talented.....


----------



## FatalxDoll (Jun 3, 2007)

Holy Shit.

You are soooooooooo Gorgeous!!

I am sooo jealous of you.. you cant even imagine.


----------



## Lissa (Jun 3, 2007)

Your skin is unbelievable!! It's beautiful. 

I love all these looks


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 4, 2007)

you're so hawt! and your lips.....omg! amazing dude!


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jun 6, 2007)

omg can i just say youre absolutely BEEEEAUTIFUL
your skin is flawless... your lips are gorgeous... the makeup - perfection
............................................ im starting to feel ugly looking at your stunning photos haha:notworthy: but having said that, i would looooooooove to see more


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 6, 2007)

bloody hell these are amazing!!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...ombie/Myth.jpg

is my fave. I love you with the reddish curly hair, and Myth looks fabulous on ya! I wish I could pull that lipstick off, I'm jealous!!

I'd love to know what you used on your lips in this one, please, too? It looks like strawberry jelly (but in a good way, lol!)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8.../roseredo2.jpg
You also look as if you're having a "I vont to be alone!" Marlene Dietrich moment or something, lol!

And I'm also curious as to what face products (foundation, concealer) etc you use to get such a fabulous finish?

I'm going to send these to my boyfriend for inspiration if you don't mind? He's always trying for a very "girly" look with his makeup (does the whole Gothic Lolita frills n petticoats thang) but has a tendency to wear strong, thick layers of a single colour (purple, red, hot pink) from lashline right up to brow, he always says that inspiration pictures of female makeup I show him don't really help as the whole eye area dimensions are very different for a guy than for a gal (I think he's right, too - I think the browline tends to be a lot lower or something), but perhaps with these he might be convinced that softer and more blended can really work?

These are all gorgeous and I look forward to seeing lots more in the future!

Sho x


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Showgirl* 

 
_ [Myth] is my fave. I love you with the reddish curly hair, and Myth looks fabulous on ya! I wish I could pull that lipstick off, I'm jealous!!

I'd love to know what you used on your lips in this one, please, too? It looks like strawberry jelly (but in a good way, lol!)

And I'm also curious as to what face products (foundation, concealer) etc you use to get such a fabulous finish?

I'm going to send these to my boyfriend for inspiration if you don't mind?_

 
Thank you! Actually in the "Myth" one, it is not named that for _Myth_ lipstick, it is actually named after _Mythology_ eyeshadow. The lipstick is _Hue_ and I have since stopped using Glazes because I dislike the finish of them. Since I haven't used it in a while, I do not recall if that is just the general finish, or if it has lipglass over it, I'm sorry!

For face I use:
Moisturizer (by St Ives and sometimes MAC Oil Control, or Moisture Fix, if I'm especially oily or dry that day)
Prep + Prime Face
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15
Studio Tech (only in some areas)
Finish with Studio Fix Powder/Mineralize Skinfinish Natural Powder/Milani Even-Tone Powder Foundation (just depending if I want a less-powder look or a more powder look).

=D Hope that helps you! And go ahead, share away. If you want more pics, just look on my myspace.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 7, 2007)

The fourth and the eighth are my absolute fave!!! omg and i love the black tips on ur nails..ur so prettty!! im jealous


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 7, 2007)

Absolutely AMAZING!!!  

My fave is halloweenie.  I just love BLUE!!  I can't wait for C Shock so I can get that blue lipstick.  What eyeshadows and lipstuff did you use in that one?

Again, ABSOLUTELY AMAZING.  Im in luv with your skillzzz!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Suzyn* 

 
_Absolutely AMAZING!!! 

My fave is halloweenie. I just love BLUE!! I can't wait for C Shock so I can get that blue lipstick. What eyeshadows and lipstuff did you use in that one?

Again, ABSOLUTELY AMAZING. Im in luv with your skillzzz!_

 
Thank you so much! For Halloweenie I used:
Eyes:
Bare Canvas Paint
Gesso Eyeshadow
Electric Eel Eyeshadow
Sea Me Shadestick
Black Tied Eyeshadow
Rimmel Liquid Eyeliner
False lashes from Wal-mart
Lips:
Sea Me Shadestick
Clear Lipglass

=D


----------



## star1692 (Jun 9, 2007)

I think you look absolutely amazing in every single pics !  You're totally gorgeous and have such amazing features.  Your lips are to die for! and the eyes are amazing with your make up skills.


----------



## pearl (Jun 10, 2007)

You are hawt! and you have crazy good makeup skills.


----------



## This Is Mine (Jun 10, 2007)

You are soo  amazingly talented! I love your features and your skin is freaking perfect! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 11, 2007)

i came back to look hehe coz ir pics are so good. im taking inspiration


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_i came back to look hehe coz ir pics are so good. im taking inspiration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw lol! Thank you, hope I can help you! =D


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jun 12, 2007)

You are sooo gorgeous and extremely talented. Love all the makeup, can't choose my favorite. And can I say, your skin is to die for! I'm gawking at my screen right now and I'm very jealous!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 12, 2007)

And........why are we Pro yet??? You are so flip frickin (I wish I could swear for more intensity)  talented.


----------



## lazytolove (Jun 12, 2007)

Gosh, beautiful makeup.... beautiful skin....I love watching your photos. I like face expression in the photos, you look like a model =]


----------



## nickaboo (Jun 13, 2007)

my jaw literally dropped when i started looking at your pics. your technique is amazing, it's just perfect! if you don't mind, i'm going to c&p some of the looks onto my computer for inspiration. let me know if that's not ok xx


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nickaboo* 

 
_my jaw literally dropped when i started looking at your pics. your technique is amazing, it's just perfect! if you don't mind, i'm going to c&p some of the looks onto my computer for inspiration. let me know if that's not ok xx_

 
No, go ahead! I'm flattered. =)


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jun 13, 2007)

Love all the looks!


----------



## capspock (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Bump - No more opinions, compliments & criticisms? Please?_

 
Ok, you want it, you get it... I will be very sincere. You have amazing talent, great taste and skills, etc, etc... on the top of that you _know_ you are beautiful... you _don't need_ that amount of photoshop. A little is ok. Too much makes everything looks like plastic and artificial... some may think that is "flawless skin", but come on... most people nowadays just know it isn't.


----------



## tricky (Jun 14, 2007)

What did you use on your lips in "Whatbeforeedit"? It's amazing!

You have such great talent & beauty! I'm jealous!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tricky* 

 
_What did you use on your lips in "Whatbeforeedit"? It's amazing!

You have such great talent & beauty! I'm jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
"Whatbeforeedit" is the unedited version of this:






I believe I used Wet & Wild: Fantasy Makers black lipstick, as well as clear glass.

And here's a new picture!











Here's one from last summer:


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 16, 2007)

You are really talented.  Do you aspire to be a professional MA?  Are you now?  You should be.  Great blending, technique and a super steady hand with the eyeliner.  I'm impressed!  Are you in the US?


----------



## capspock (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_



_

 

DAMN!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have enough style and the perfect face to be part of that crazy bunch who used to hang out in Warhol's "Factory" in the sixties and seventies!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 16, 2007)

You have amazing talent!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_You are really talented. Do you aspire to be a professional MA? Are you now? You should be. Great blending, technique and a super steady hand with the eyeliner. I'm impressed! Are you in the US?_

 
Thank you my dear MAC Whore.

I am not a professional makeup artist, though I do aspire to be! I am sooo close to getting hired permanently for MAC. I hope to move to New York city or something someday so I can get better makeup related work. Connecticut just isn't the place for it seriously. I am in the US, Connecticut to be exact. =)


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jun 17, 2007)

im terribly jealous of your skin!!!!!!!!! do you ever get break outs? lol 

keep posting! <3


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 17, 2007)

BunnyBunnyBunny;

Quote Mac_Whore: 

"You are really talented. Do you aspire to be a professional MA? Are you now? You should be. Great blending, technique and a super steady hand with the eyeliner."












 I told you, everybody sees it!

Pack your train case baby and haul your A** to NYC and get to those agencies I messaged you!!!!!!!






Jennifer James | MUA


----------



## triccc (Jun 17, 2007)

I hope you will be posting lots of FOTDs!! I love every single look!

I wish I had your talent!!


----------



## triccc (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_
Here's one from last summer:




_

 


yup, i want to steal your clothes now too.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 20, 2007)

So sexy and your skin is to die for!  Keep posting because you are inspiring!


----------



## a914butterfly (Oct 4, 2007)

you are so freakin talented and so hot!!! you put me to shame!! you are so skilled and talented the way you do your makeup and not afriad to try anything different. i only wish that one day i could be atleast half as talented as you!! you are HOT!!!! PS- im in yonkers, NY   we are practically neighbors and you should move to NY cause you do have what it takes- that's for sure!!


----------



## frocher (Oct 4, 2007)

You are so talented, I would love to get a makeover from you.  I love the way you do your eyes.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Oct 5, 2007)

You're beautiful. You're beautiful.
You're beautiful, it's true.
I saw your face in a Specktra forums,
And I don't know what to do, but to tell you
You're beautiful And have flawless skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you likes?


----------



## MissMcQueen (Oct 5, 2007)

*Wow great job on all of them. You remind me of Jeffree Star. You could almost pass for him.<3

*


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 5, 2007)

Do my makeup!! Nice skillz.


----------



## PBunnieP (Oct 6, 2007)

WOW you are amazing! I've always been into guys with the standard scruff and "standard masculine traits" but you have just completely WON ME OVER! YOU LOOK SO BEAUTIFUL! I think you've just inspired me to do some paintings [I'm studying to be fashion designer as well!]. You are very Galliano-esque.

From one of your replies you mentioned that you use BOTH the Studio Fix Fluid and Studio Fix. Which one is your preference if only one? I'm not really into the liquids  (the thickness scares me) but I've heard lots of people have had problems with Fix (powder) from breakouts etc. Whats your take?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMcQueen* 

 
_*Wow great job on all of them. You remind me of Jeffree Star. You could almost pass for him.<3*_

 
 Lol... thanks, maybe! ^__^;


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 13, 2007)

Ugh, you're pretty.

Like Pete Burns pretty, before he got jacked up by the plastic surgery.


----------



## MissDiva (Nov 7, 2007)

for real your eyes are to die for.just sooo pretty and you do your makeup with precision.its almost like perfection!
please do a tutorial 
wow i wish i could do my eye makeup just like dat


----------



## Jenlai (Nov 7, 2007)

Yay!!! I love your pictures! Hot hot hot!!!

My favorites are the zombie one, the smolder one, and the sizzzzzzze one!!!

Thanks for sharing


----------

